# What Type of Music Helps You?



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to know if a certain type of music/band helps with your DP/DR.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

jazz


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

*IDM.* 
Boards of Canada for example: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=boards+of+canada&search_type=&aq=f
or Autechre: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=autechre&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## G.i.t.s (Feb 13, 2010)

electronica = idm, classic.
saerch for:

Trentemoller - Miss you

Maybe the most relaxed song in this world


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

yes, scientific evidence suggests listening to gilbert o' sullivan's "What's In a Kiss?" aleviates DP instantly.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

easyreader said:


> yes, scientific evidence suggests listening to gilbert o' sullivan's "What's In a Kiss?" aleviates DP instantly.


I think you'll find this one highly effective easyreader: http://tinyurl.com/yasbmjq


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

pancake said:


> I think you'll find this one highly effective easyreader: http://tinyurl.com/yasbmjq


.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

easyreader said:


> o rly?










Come on, at least it 's backwards.


----------



## A_Logical_Thinker (Feb 23, 2010)

I would think it would be something that would make you feel very comfortable. For me it's music I listened while I was growing up in the 90's. For some reason it makes me feel very happy. I am able to come out of "the state", even if it is brief. I think it is the overwhelming excitement of listening to something you loved but hadn't heard it for several years.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

i agree with logical,

i been downloading a bunch load of 90s music lately. it makes me feel reaaaally good


----------



## BananaMan (Jul 23, 2009)

Can not stand music, keep trying to analyse the songs.

It is especially annoying when you go to a trivia thing and there are those stack of questions about music. Even more annoying when someone who knows you asks you who sang this song, and you start thinking, who cares, not me, then oh crap you brought my attention to the music and there goes my brain again. You politely mention that if you gave a crap about music you would have actually purchased yourself some at least once, and do they ever recall you buying a Record/Tape/CD/Download etc?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

*If I could delete this post completely I would.* As soon as my only other option is a blank post after saving this in error below is completely unrelated:

I was reading today and somewhere in the story something about "retaining full artistic control" comes up and I have to put the book down and think Where did I hear or read that recently? until eventually I remember that David Lynch flashed writing saying that on a self-produced short-film DVD I saw a couple of days ago.

I always have to distract myself for a bit when I am trying to remember that sort of odd shit or it will never come back and all I get is a stiff neck (as if searching for the link was a physical strain).

Hope you all have a more topical evening than me!


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I used to spend hours in a record store searching for music. Sometimes I would walk out empty handed because my mind didn't seem want any music!


----------

